# Flooded Grass Photos



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

For me this has been a lean year for grass fishing Normally I'm out 3-4 times a week, but when you're busy, you better take advantage of it. I've been out only twice this month, but the good news is, when I get to go, there are very few fishermen on the water. Here are a few pics from the last month or so.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow great pics! Is that a Diamondback terrapin?


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

those pics are really cool. keep em coming


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great pics as usual. Photography is only a hobby for you?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Tom, I shoot about 12-15 jobs a month for the newspaper on a contract basis, sports for a couple of other companies, and the usual weddings and social events. Most of my stuff for the paper is sports and concerts. That's why my weekends are usually busy, but I sure like getting on the water when everybody else is at work.

It is a diamondback terrapin. It was trapped between the pilings at the boat ramp.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome shots!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

>



Great pics. I really like this one.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks. All of these were with a Panasonic waterproof point and shoot.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

your pics are awesome man. seems like really cool fishing up thataway


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The turtle shot and the 5th shot are national geographic material. 

Always great reading and viewing your posts

-T


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

5th one down is now my new background

thanks for the awesome pics


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Always enjoy your reports and as previously stated, great pics!


----------



## SISW (Apr 21, 2011)

Fantastic photos.


----------

